# Mysql

## Fanger

Witam,jestem nowym użytkownikiem forum,na wstępie chciałbym wszystkich pozdrowić.

Mam taki problem,dostałem od znajomego dostęp do dedyka którego on nie używa,chciałem na nim postawić serwer do pewnej gry,jednak wymagany jest do tego mysl, i właśnie tutaj jest problem bo nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić.

Gdyby ktoś był chętny do pomocy to byłbym bardzo wdzięczny.

----------

## SlashBeast

No wiec tak, najpierw przeczytaj sobie gentoo handbook, potem praca z portage, potem googlnij za 'gentoo mysql' a jak bedziesz mial jakis problem, to wtedy pisz.

----------

